# New PC configuration



## viraj (Jan 31, 2012)

hi Team,

i want to assemble a desktop, i will be using this desktop for virtualization purpose to test different virtualization software like parallels, vmware esxi, and others.
please guide which processor, and motherboard goes best 
the processor should support VT technology
my budget is Rs:25000 
also i need high memory max 8GB as i would be sharing the resource inside to the VM
i need to do also the practicals of MCITP as i would have some VM.

Thanks
Viraj


----------



## Cilus (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Viraj, welcome to TDF.

Please fill up the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html and post it here so that we can suggest you the best suitable config.


----------



## viraj (Feb 6, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:i will use this PC for installing Vmware Esxi so i need a system. also once my VCP is completed i will install windows 7 and then i will install Oracle Sun box and in that i will install Esxi in the Oracle sun box

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Rs 25000 sorry i wont be able to extended 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Vmware Esxi and after a couple of months i will install windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB is enough if more capacity and less price then 1TB 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No. I am having a LG CRT monitor it is 15 inch i dont have a exact model now 
i took it back in year 2001

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: keyboard and mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within next 30 days

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: i will do it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in mumbai and will buy from Lamington road please advice if any other place where quality price gets in reasonable rate other than Lamington.
appreciated

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i want DDR3 1333 mhz ram of 4GB as i will plug two of them,
DVD writer,
decent cabinet as my home don't have a AC so i need a cabinet that keeps the inner component cool,
a inbuilt PSU or else other one that i will keep i think 500 watts PSU is decent... whats you thought
please give me atleast three configuration with price

Thanks 
Viraj


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you need PCI Passthrough aka IOMMU aka VT-d?


----------



## viraj (Feb 7, 2012)

hi,

yes i need a processor that supports VT technology but not sure will VT-d will be required for me now as i think that will add the cost a lot right
i wont be doing a resource allocation as i dont have a Vcenter 
just normal Vsphere i will not make any clusters in it
so i guess only VT will do it
Please give me price configuration with AMD opteron as well
also please provide if any disadvantages with any configuration

Thanks digit team
Viraj


----------



## viraj (Feb 14, 2012)

hi Digit team,

Any configuration for me 

Thanks
Viraj


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Viraj! 
I am just suggesting it!  Please wait for other digit members to reply! 
So here it is :-

AMD PHENOM II X6 1055T (2.8GHZ) WITH 9MB CACHE
AMD PHENOM X6 1055T 2.8Ghz 9MB | eBay

Asus M5A78L-M LE AM3
*www.ebay.in/itm/Asus-M5A78L-M-LE-A...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item20c2809f0b

VIP GOLD 500W Psu 
VIP GENUINE 500W GOLD SMPS SERVER POWER SUPPLY 500 WATT | eBay

ZEBTRONICS PINE COMPUTER CASE WITH GLOSS FINISH.
Zebronics Pine Computer Cabinet Case+ 1 Year Manufacturer Warranty, | eBay

WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB CAVIAR BLACK
*www.ebay.in/itm/Western-Digital-WD...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item4ab40b73c6

SAMSUNG DVD WRITER (22X)
Brand New Samsung OEM DVD CD Writer Burner 22X 1 Year National Warranty SATA | eBay

COSIAR VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 2X4GB 1333MHZ RAM.
Vengeance Low Profile ? 8GB DDR3 Corsair CML8GX3M2A1333C9 (4GB x2) RAM Memory | eBay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

do not buy a crap brand like VIP for psu.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html



processor|AMD Phenom II X6 1090T|8500
motherboard|GA-880GM-D2H
*(rev 3.1 only)*
|3800
ram|4GB Corsair 1333*2|2300
hard disk|seagate 1TB|5000
psu|corsair cx500v2|3100
cabinet|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2650
total:25350


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2012)

For the motherboard, get the GA-880GM-USB3 Rev 3.1 version at 4.8K. Rest is very good. AMD provides better Virtualization support (also Vt-D)


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 15, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> do not buy a crap brand like VIP for psu.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
> 
> 
> ...



For your kind information my friend,VIP is not crap. (i have it and it gives me nice voltage values with considerably less heat.)
and the 1090T is way out of his budget.Don't think I search in vain.
the segate 1tb is around Rs6000 now so the Western Digital caviar Black is good.
He needs 8Gb ram.
Where is the DVD writer here?

Yea maybe the cabinet (suggested by me) is crappy...

and yes,GA 880GM USB3 is great!!!


----------



## Krow (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> For your kind information my friend,VIP is not crap.
> and the 1090T is way out of his budget.Dont think I search in vain.
> the segate 1tb is around 6000 now so the WD caviar Black is good.



VIP is crap. Is it 80+ certified? Is it anywhere close to quality provided by Corsair or Seasonic. Just putting a 500 W sticker does not make a PSU any good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2012)

@Mr.V,all prices are taken from cost2cost shop rate list & nehru place prices.this means one can get these components from nehru place,delhi or lamington road,mumbai at same or lower price.about VIP it seems like you did not read the mentioned power supply blacklist thread.read it to gain some knowledge.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> For your kind information my friend,VIP is not crap. (i have it and it gives me nice voltage values with considerably less heat.)



VIP used to be the best budget solution a few years ago (2008 and earlier) but now its the best way to waste money and risk your system.


----------



## viraj (Feb 18, 2012)

hi Digit Team,

will the amd phenom II X6 1090 T and 1055T support Vmware Esxi 5.0 OS
or do i need to buy a opteron processor
also can you please provide a laptop with a budget of Rs 32000 with same configuration from Dell only

Thanks 
viraj


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2012)

viraj said:


> hi Digit Team,
> 
> will the amd phenom II X6 1090 T and 1055T support Vmware Esxi 5.0 OS
> or do i need to buy a opteron processor
> ...


Phenom II X6 supports AMD-V or VT-x. No support for AMD-Vi or VT-d.

FX series supports both AMD-V/VT-X and AMD-Vi/VT-d/IOMMU.

So, in a nutshell VMWare ESXi 5.0 will work. But if you'll make use of passthrough/AMD-Vi/VT-d, then it won't. imho, you need AMD-Vi/VT-d but you don't seem to know what it is.

For this buy, AMD FX-6100 or FX-8120 with a 900 series chipset motherboard which mentions AMD-Vi/VT-d/IOMMU support.


----------



## viraj (Feb 20, 2012)

hi,

Yes i didnt knew the difference between VT-x and VT-d

also i checked the price of amd fx series
at amd website 
Search AMD FX-6100 &collection=products-us

at is at $139
so this processor will do everything right for my VCP preparation.
as i will be doing the storage vmotion as well

also will this processor be supported by Gigabyte 880GM USB3(rev 3.1)

Please advice

Thanks
Virja


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2012)

Excerpt of my previous post -


ico said:


> *For this buy, AMD FX-6100 or FX-8120 with a 900 series chipset motherboard which mentions AMD-Vi/VT-d/IOMMU support.*





viraj said:


> Yes i didnt knew the difference between VT-x and VT-d
> 
> also i checked the price of amd fx series
> at amd website
> ...


See, I am giving you to the point answers to your questions. But till now you have NOT asked a "to the point" question.

Do you need VT-d? Just answer me in Yes or No. Is that very hard?

If you don't need VT-d and only need VT-x, then buy any AMD processor with any AMD AM3+ socket motherboard.

If you need both VT-d and VT-x, then you need AMD FX series processor with a 900 series chipset motherboard which has IOMMU support. Is 880G chipset a 900 series chipset? No.

Example of a 900 series chipset motherboard which claims IOMMU support? Asus M5A97 Evo.


----------



## viraj (Feb 22, 2012)

hi ico,

sorry for not answering on the point.

Do you need VT-d? Just answer me in Yes or No. Is that very hard?

*Yes if Vmware Esxi 5.0 and Vsphere 5.0 features like Vmotion and Fault tolerance and vstorage motion needs it V*
No if it dont need it.
i dont know where this features needs it.

also Asus M5A97 Evo is not having a serial port that connects to the monitor as i am having a old CRT 15inch LG monitor. i hope this true.

can you please suggest me some more motherboard with model name 

the reason i am buying this pc is just to complete my praticals of VCP 5.0 and then once done i will be using it for my further MCITP course.

also can you please tell me if a AMD processor supports AMD-Vi then it inherit all the features of AMD-V right ?

Thanks,
Viraj


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

viraj said:


> *Yes if Vmware Esxi 5.0 and Vsphere 5.0 features like Vmotion and Fault tolerance and vstorage motion needs it V*
> No if it dont need it.
> i dont know where this features needs it.


That's better. These don't require AMD-Vi/IOMMU.

But I will still suggest you to go for it as you might want to experiment with VMDirectPath in future.



viraj said:


> also Asus M5A97 Evo is not having a serial port that connects to the monitor as i am having a old CRT 15inch LG monitor. i hope this true.


That port is NOT called a Serial port. It is called a VGA port.

None of the AMD motherboards which have IOMMU implemented have a VGA port. (970, 990X and 990FX chipsets) If you go for these, then buy a cheap graphics card like nVidia GT 520.

880G chipset has on-board VGA port but it does not support IOMMU.



viraj said:


> can you please suggest me some more motherboard with model name


Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 rev 3.1 (880G chipset, does not support IOMMU, has a VGA port)
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (990X chipset, supports IOMMU, lacks a VGA port)



viraj said:


> also can you please tell me if a AMD processor supports AMD-Vi then it inherit all the features of AMD-V right ?


yes.

I've answered all your queries clearly and do read all my posts from top to get a clear final picture. Now what you want to buy is your wish.


----------



## viraj (Feb 28, 2012)

hi Ico and digit team,

thanks for your guidance and feedback.
i have some more query as i checked on gigabyte website and found that buying a motherboard with GA-880GA-UD3H rev 3.1 while be good 
instead of  GA-880GM-USB3 rev 3.1 as this one is not support the RAID 5 which i might use while i am studying mctip 
also the former supports sata with 6gbps while the later one support 3gbps sata
please correct me if i am wrong and guide me if the GA-880GA-UD3H rev 3.1  is correct one for me

also can you tell me how to check the authentication of products while buying from lamington road 

Thanks
Viraj


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2012)

just some additional info.current mechanical hard discs can not even fully utilize sata I(1.5gbps).only SSD can fully utilize sata II/sata III.also onboard raid implementation is inferior to dedicated raid cards & even software raid is considered as better by many compared to onboard raid.
*superuser.com/questions/313434/onboard-raid-vs-software-raid


----------



## viraj (Mar 1, 2012)

hi Digit team,

thanks for your feedback,

how to find the authentication of the PC product when buying from the lamington road, mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ go for shops like ITWares & PrimeABGB. Tell them that config is given by Digit Forum members. also ask them to open the components before you. you'll get the real item only just check that if you ask for Corsair PSU, you are getting exactly that PSU only and not the older model (non V2). same for ram & others. for any other query, post here.


----------



## viraj (Mar 5, 2012)

hi Digit team,

the cabinet provide my you in the below thread is 
NZXT Source 210 Elite
and the Zebronics Pine Computer Cabinet Case
but both have only one fan for exhaust in the rear
i need atleast more two at the side 
because in my home i dont have a AC or cooler and in the summer it is lot more humid and i stay near the costal line

hence please assist
Thanks
Viraj


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

you don't need so many exhaust fan. even without AC, 2 fan is sufficient for most. 1 as intake and another one as exhaust. The NZXT Source already have 2 fan so that should be enough else buy a 120mm fan for ~300.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 5, 2012)

Easiest way to identify whether the Corsair CX430 is a V1 or V2 model is the box it comes packaged in. The older CX430 V1 came in a coloured box, similar to what the GS, TX, HX and AX series of PSU's come in. The newer CX430 V2 comes in a plain brown cardboard box with the black outlined picture of the PSU on the cover. Also, the CX430 V2 is 80 Plus Certified. Check for that when buying...


----------

